# 3g problem



## Sammiller (Dec 4, 2012)

I instal rom aokp jb build 5 after i had no 3gb how can i fix the problem I'm from Australia on Optus carrier sorry for my bad English


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

I saw a post that said you need to reconfigure you apn. I may be wrong but I believe they are unique to your location best bet is to go back to stock Wright down your apn info reflash and reconfigure. I can't say that this is correct I just got this phone and only know so much. Hope this helps


----------



## Sammiller (Dec 4, 2012)

How can i save my apn


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Screenshot it maybe? Wright it down. There is also a restore default in the apn settings maybe try that?


----------



## Sammiller (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't go in mobile networks


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Idk how to help then. Sorry


----------

